# Mi señora madre se ha acojonado (un poco tarde) con el gobierno y quiere abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero ¿Dukascopy, Revolut, Vivid...?



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Feb 2022)

No se que leches me ha contado de algo que estan tramando los podemitas para quitarle los ahorros a la gente... Lo ha visto no se donde. Lo mismo es un bulo. En fin, que como sabe que tengo cuentas en el extranjero me ha pedido info.

De los neobancos, ¿cual creeis que es el mas fiable? ¿Dukascopy o Revolut? Yo hasta el momento no tuve problema con ellos. Claro que, yo soy pobre con sueldo cuenco arrocista, y ella quiere meter una burrada de dinero...  Y no se si es buena idea meter tanto en este tipo de bancos.


----------



## nada2 (15 Feb 2022)

Si es para una burrada de dinero, yo miraria ZKB.
Es el mejor banco, Ayn tiene cuenta allí.
Si son más de 50k, que se acuerde del 720.
Si es menos de 50k, mira dukascopy, es suizo y hay gente en el foro que tiene cuenta allí y no se quejan.


----------



## bushiburbujito (15 Feb 2022)

Otra opción, depende del miedo que tenga, es el oro.


----------



## max power (15 Feb 2022)

Dukas va bien. No tengo queja por ahora.
Me gusta mas N26 pero ya no se puede conseguir iban alemán.


----------



## Omegatron (15 Feb 2022)

Si eres de podemos ya debería estar en sobreaviso.

Hace 1 año un mensaje interno de podemos aconsejaba sacar el dinero, sobretodo si eran cantidades grandes.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Feb 2022)

max power dijo:


> Dukas va bien. No tengo queja por ahora.
> Me gusta mas N26 pero ya no se puede conseguir iban alemán.



Yo tengo N26 es IBAN español.


----------



## dac1 (15 Feb 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Si es para una burrada de dinero, yo miraria ZKB.
> Es el mejor banco, Ayn tiene cuenta allí.
> Si son más de 50k, que se acuerde del 720.
> Si es menos de 50k, mira dukascopy, es suizo y hay gente en el foro que tiene cuenta allí y no se quejan.



Pero lo del 720 no lo ha anulado ya europa??


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Feb 2022)

Dukascopy me va genial. Y Nationale Nederlanden también


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Dukascopy me va genial. Y Nationale Nederlanden también



pero el ultimo es deposito solo, no?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (16 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> pero el ultimo es deposito solo, no?



No, es cuenta de ahorro con pagos de intereses anuales, pero puedes disponer del dinero de un día para otro con una transferencia, eso sí, solo a una cuenta española.


----------



## nada2 (16 Feb 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Pero lo del 720 no lo ha anulado ya europa??



Creo que no, han anulado la imprescriptibilidad y las sanciones desproporcionadas.
En la Web de la AEAT supongo estará explicado.
Como no me afecta, tampoco lo controlo...


----------



## dac1 (16 Feb 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Creo que no, han anulado la imprescriptibilidad y las sanciones desproporcionadas.
> En la Web de la AEAT supongo estará explicado.
> Como no me afecta, tampoco lo controlo...



Menuda una el zorron de la txiqui


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Feb 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Creo que no, han anulado la imprescriptibilidad y las sanciones desproporcionadas.
> En la Web de la AEAT supongo estará explicado.
> Como no me afecta, tampoco lo controlo...



Yo entendi que en estos momentos esta la cosa en el aire. Es decir, que al no haberse regulado todavia las nuevas sanciones, si las hubiera, no pueden sancionarte si no lo presentas o lo haces de forma incompleta. Se supone que se pondran las pilas y sacaran otra normativa corregida en breve


----------



## max power (16 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo tengo N26 es IBAN español.



Si. Ahora si y desde hace un par de años o asi. Yo me hice la cuenta en cuanto Pablemos entró al gobierno y la tengo con el aleman.


----------



## brent (16 Feb 2022)

Cuenta en degiro y mantenerlo ahi.
Ing pero extranjera.


----------



## ragnarok777 (16 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Cuenta en degiro y mantenerlo ahi.
> Ing pero extranjera.







__





¿Cómo se mantiene mi dinero en DEGIRO? | DEGIRO


Cuando se registre en DEGIRO, también abrirá una cuenta bancaria con flatex AG.




www.degiro.es


----------



## pgongan (16 Feb 2022)

En DEGIRO la cuenta es alemana, en Coinbase creo recordar que Irlandesa…


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Feb 2022)

Ayer justo abrí un hilo sobre el tema





__





Cuenta bancaria en Suiza 100% online y bajas comisiones


Para los que queráis una cuenta en Suiza con pocas comisiones, teneis una app creada por Swissquote llamada "yuh" Download the mobile application Registrar una cuenta y verificarla es muy muy fácil teniendo Swissquote, es prácticamente instantáneo. Al contrario que la cuenta suiza de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Futilvago (16 Feb 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Pero lo del 720 no lo ha anulado ya europa??



El 720 hay que presentarlo. Lo que han tumbado es el régimen sancionador y que no prescribía nunca.


----------



## Futilvago (16 Feb 2022)

Si es solo para dinero, cualquier neobanco está bien, ahora se ha puesto de moda vivid.
Si lo que quiere es invertir en fondos o acciones, Interactive Brokers o Degiro, uno en USA y otro en Alemania.


----------



## Futilvago (16 Feb 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Hace 1 año un mensaje interno de podemos aconsejaba sacar el dinero, sobretodo si eran cantidades grandes.



¿Puedes dar algo mas de información de eso?


----------



## CBDC (16 Feb 2022)

Que los guarde en un banco canadiense.


----------



## Larata (16 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No se que leches me ha contado de algo que estan tramando los podemitas para quitarle los ahorros a la gente... Lo ha visto no se donde. Lo mismo es un bulo. En fin, que como sabe que tengo cuentas en el extranjero me ha pedido info.
> 
> De los neobancos, ¿cual creeis que es el mas fiable? ¿Dukascopy o Revolut? Yo hasta el momento no tuve problema con ellos. Claro que, yo soy pobre con sueldo cuenco arrocista, y ella quiere meter una burrada de dinero...  Y no se si es buena idea meter tanto en este tipo de bancos.



Dukascopy me suena que pedían mucha pasta para abrir la cuebta. Te recomiebdo national nederlanden


----------



## TercioVascongado (16 Feb 2022)

Dukascopy no pide nada y en una tarde se hace el proceso. De un día para otro tiene la cuenta. IBAN suizo.


----------



## Disminuido (16 Feb 2022)

Juro que habia leido una Cuneta en el extranjero , este foro jode mucho la cabeza


----------



## laresial (16 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No se que leches me ha contado de algo que estan tramando los podemitas para quitarle los ahorros a la gente... Lo ha visto no se donde. Lo mismo es un bulo. En fin, que como sabe que tengo cuentas en el extranjero me ha pedido info.
> 
> De los neobancos, ¿cual creeis que es el mas fiable? ¿Dukascopy o Revolut? Yo hasta el momento no tuve problema con ellos. Claro que, yo soy pobre con sueldo cuenco arrocista, y ella quiere meter una burrada de dinero...  Y no se si es buena idea meter tanto en este tipo de bancos.



Ponga una caja fuerte en cada hijo que tenga.
Saque el 50-90% del dinero que tenga ahorrado.
Dividalo entre los hijos y usted mismo una parte.
Deselo.

Si vienen mal dadas, tiene dinero en metálico y nadie podrá "embargarle" las cuentas.
El Euro va a seguir...
Es muy improbable que eliminen el dinero físico.
También puede comprar oro.
Terrenos.

Antes de la 2º guerra mundial EE.UU. eliminó el patrón oro, y trato de embargar el oro de los ciudadanos a un cambio que ellos estimaron, por sus cojones negros, los estadounidenses naturalmente, no se lo vendieron.
Salvo los que lo tenían declarado...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Cuenta en degiro y mantenerlo ahi.
> Ing pero extranjera.





ragnarok777 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde la cuenta de De Giro se pueden hacer transferencias? o solo tener como una especie de cuenta de ahorro


----------



## brent (16 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Desde la cuenta de De Giro se pueden hacer transferencias? o solo tener como una especie de cuenta de ahorro



Degiro en realidad es un banco, flex bank o algo así. Alli puedes tener todo tu saldo estancado. Incluso creo que en otras divisas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Degiro en realidad es un banco, flex bank o algo así. Alli puedes tener todo tu saldo estancado. Incluso creo que en otras divisas.



Pero en el flex bank ese se pueden hacer transferencias no? lo digo porque NN Bank que pusieron solo se pueden hacer retiros por ejemplo


----------



## ragnarok777 (16 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Degiro en realidad es un banco, flatex bank. Allí puedes tener todo tu saldo estancado. Incluso creo que en otras divisas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Feb 2022)

__





¿Cómo se mantiene mi dinero en DEGIRO? | DEGIRO


Cuando se registre en DEGIRO, también abrirá una cuenta bancaria con flatex AG.




www.degiro.es







*¿Puedo usar esta cuenta de efectivo y el IBAN personal para otros asuntos bancarios? *





No, usted solo podrá usarlo para mantener dinero, de modo que esté dicho importe disponible en liquidez para inversiones en su cuenta de DEGIRO.


----------



## fede35 (16 Feb 2022)

Que mania con regalar vuestro dinero a los bancos o neobancos da igual !

Estais degenerados! que persona en su sano juicio va a entregar su patrimonio su valor a otros asi por la cara? pero que degeneracion es esta?


----------



## max power (16 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Dukascopy me suena que pedían mucha pasta para abrir la cuebta. Te recomiebdo national nederlanden



En absoluto. Se puede abrir con unos pocos cientos.


----------



## brent (16 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Pero en el flex bank ese se pueden hacer transferencias no? lo digo porque NN Bank que pusieron solo se pueden hacer retiros por ejemplo



Creo q no se puede, lo que buscas creo que lo ofrecen en ING. Registrandote desde la web del respectivo país. Mira en google.


----------



## Tió Justino (16 Feb 2022)

Yo con Dukascopy estoy muy contento, y con tarjeta visa incluida. El inconveniente es que te limitan el dinero a transferirles trimestralmente.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Feb 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo con Dukascopy estoy muy contento, y con tarjeta visa incluida. El inconveniente es que te limitan el dinero a transferirles trimestralmente.



La visa cuanto cobran ahora?


----------



## Tió Justino (16 Feb 2022)

2 francos al mes la tarjeta, y la cuenta gratuita.


----------



## mol (16 Feb 2022)

Alguien tiene Revolut? como veis eso de estar cargando siempre dinero a la cuenta revolut desde tu cuenta de banco, para hacer pagos? O alguno lo usa ya como banco permanente donde se puede ingresar su nomina incluso desde un pais extranjero?

Tambien hay limites de transferencia al IBAN de revolut.


----------



## bitxera (20 Feb 2022)

Bunq


----------



## Suko (20 Feb 2022)

Yo metí pasta en Raisin y de momento bien.


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Feb 2022)

__





Cuenta bancaria en Suiza 100% online y bajas comisiones


Para los que queráis una cuenta en Suiza con pocas comisiones, teneis una app creada por Swissquote llamada "yuh" Download the mobile application Registrar una cuenta y verificarla es muy muy fácil teniendo Swissquote, es prácticamente instantáneo. Al contrario que la cuenta suiza de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eolico (3 Mar 2022)

Hay algun limite para transferir dinero a la cuenta de dukascopy? Que pasaria si se transfiere mas?


----------



## Tió Justino (4 Mar 2022)

El límite te lo ponen ellos en función de tus ingresos. Es un límite trimestral. Imagino que si te pasas te llamarán la atención y te lo devolverán a la cuenta origen.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2022)

La mejor cuenta en el extranjero es la que mas difícil lo pone para acceder a ella por eso Swissquote y Yuh para mi ahora es lo mas seguro.

Revolut ahora usa iban de Lituania, vosotros veréis.

Bunq me gusta mucho porque da tarjeta de crédito en una de débito, pero ya no da iban holandés, que es el que yo obtuve.

Vivid me gusta, fácil y mucho cashback y con iban alemán.

Monese se menciona menos pero tiene iban belga y funciona muy bien.

N26 con iban alemán me encanta, ya solo da iban español.


----------



## Tió Justino (4 Mar 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La mejor cuenta en el extranjero es la que mas difícil lo pone para acceder a ella por eso Swissquote y Yuh para mi ahora es lo mas seguro.
> 
> Revolut ahora usa iban de Lituania, vosotros veréis.
> 
> ...



El Yuh banK he leido que solo permite a residentes de Austria, France, Germany, Italy, Liechtenstein, Switzerland. ¿Permite a residentes en Españistan?


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (4 Mar 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> El Yuh banK he leido que solo permite a residentes de Austria, France, Germany, Italy, Liechtenstein, Switzerland. ¿Permite a residentes en Españistan?



A traves de Swissquote si


----------



## bitxera (6 Mar 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La mejor cuenta en el extranjero es la que mas difícil lo pone para acceder a ella por eso Swissquote y Yuh para mi ahora es lo mas seguro.
> 
> Revolut ahora usa iban de Lituania, vosotros veréis.
> 
> ...



¿Bunq ya no da iban holandés? ¿Cual da ahora?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2022)

bitxera dijo:


> ¿Bunq ya no da iban holandés? ¿Cual da ahora?



Español en España.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> El Yuh banK he leido que solo permite a residentes de Austria, France, Germany, Italy, Liechtenstein, Switzerland. ¿Permite a residentes en Españistan?



Yo uso Swissquote desde hace 7 años y Yuh desde hace dos semanas por la tarjeta de débito multidivisa.


----------



## bitxera (6 Mar 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Español en España.



No tenía ni idea. Menuda lastima


----------



## Tió Justino (7 Mar 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo uso Swissquote desde hace 7 años y Yuh desde hace dos semanas por la tarjeta de débito multidivisa.



¿Que diferencia hay entre la tarjeta visa del swissquote y la de Yuh?
La de Swissquote creo que cobra un 1% por recargar. Por enviarla a casa 50 €


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (7 Mar 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia hay entre la tarjeta visa del swissquote y la de Yuh?
> La de Swissquote creo que cobra un 1% por recargar. Por enviarla a casa 50 €



La de yuh es gratis


----------



## maquina80 (7 Abr 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo con Dukascopy estoy muy contento, y con tarjeta visa incluida. El inconveniente es que te limitan el dinero a transferirles trimestralmente.



En cuanto está el límite de una transferencia bancaria desde banco español ?


----------



## Sin_Casa (8 Abr 2022)

wise, antiguo transfer wise iban de belgica y puedes abrir cuenta en usa uk y algun otro pais mas. revolut puedes transferir dinero pagando con la tarjeta como si de una compra se tratara


----------



## Tió Justino (8 Abr 2022)

maquina80 dijo:


> En cuanto está el límite de una transferencia bancaria desde banco español ?



El coste de las transferencias desde España son gratuitas desde openbank, BBVA, Selfbank, y otros muchos. Ducascopy no cobra ni por recibir transferencias. Por emitir, creo que son 2,3 € independientemente de la cantidad.
Ahora creo que hay alguna promoción. Si alguien está interesado, se puede mirar.


----------



## max power (8 Abr 2022)

No pocos bancos que antes ofrecian iban no español o permitian abrir cuentas a españoles ya no lo hacen. Como N26 o bunq.

No obstante las abiertas en su momento las respetan, por ahora.

Los que quieran cuenta fuera que aprovechen lo que aun existe. Puede que tambien se acabe.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Abr 2022)

El dinero en Hezpain lleva en riesgo serio mas o menos desde 2008-2009. Si la UE no hubiera salido al rescate, habrian montado un corralito y probablemente expropiaciones de ahorros.

Desde entonces estamos con la manguera del BCE enchufada, es el unico factor que evita que se vaya todo a la mierda, y sobre el que no tenemos control ( bueno si, moderar el gasto para quitarnos la dependencia del BCE, pero hemos hecho justo lo contrario ).

Los que ven el riesgo ahora llegan ya con bastante retraso, otra cosa es que ese riesgo se materialice o no.


Dicho esto, una posibilidad es:
Abrete cuenta en DeGiro, metes la pasta, aunque seguramente te cobren intereses negativos a partir de cierta cantidad, para evitar eso, invierte en bonos de corto plazo usanos o algo asi que son basicamente lo mas seguro que existe, tipo SPDR Bloomberg Barc 1-3 M T-Bill UCITS ETF 

Proteges a tu mami de la inflacion y tienes ahi la morterada a prueba de bombas. NO LO PUEDES USAR COMO BANCO.

Cuando tu mami quiera pasta, vendes parte de esos bonos y se la transfieres a su cuenta hispanistani, no tienes acceso " inmediato " pero casi, y el dinero esta libre de las zarpas podemitarras en principio.


----------



## maquina80 (8 Abr 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> El coste de las transferencias desde España son gratuitas desde openbank, BBVA, Selfbank, y otros muchos. Ducascopy no cobra ni por recibir transferencias. Por emitir, creo que son 2,3 € independientemente de la cantidad.
> Ahora creo que hay alguna promoción. Si alguien está interesado, se puede mirar.



Pues yo ayer fui a mirar cuanto salía una transferencia de 15k con la aplicación del BBVA a Dukascopy y me ponía 90€ de comisión. Influye el tipo de moneda en el que haya abierto la cuenta multidivisa en Dukascopy?


----------



## XXavier (8 Abr 2022)

Es cierto que la voracidad del fisco es creciente, y hay mucha gente que empieza a asustarse con razón, pero –si uno reside en España– abrir una cuenta en el extranjero no me parece aconsejable, porque el mundo es cada día más transparente, y Hacienda acabará enterándose...


----------



## max power (8 Abr 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Es cierto que la voracidad del fisco es creciente, y hay mucha gente que empieza a asustarse con razón, pero –si uno reside en España– abrir una cuenta en el extranjero no me parece aconsejable, porque el mundo es cada día más transparente, y Hacienda acabará enterándose...



No se trata de que no se entere, sino de que no tenga acceso administrativo (judicial va aparte).


----------



## XXavier (8 Abr 2022)

max power dijo:


> No se trata de que no se entere, sino de que no tenga acceso administrativo (judicial va aparte).



No conviene subestimar el poder de Hacienda... Pongamos el caso de alguien, residente fiscalmente en España, que tenga una cuenta en el extranjero, sin declarar, y utilice una VISA asociada a esa cuenta para comprar cosas. Si la Agencia Tributaria sospecha y le pide información a VISA, ¿se negaría VISA a proporcionarla...? Yo temo que se la daría...


----------



## max power (8 Abr 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No conviene subestimar el poder de Hacienda... Pongamos el caso de alguien tenga una cuenta en el extranjero, sin declarar, y utilice una VISA asociada a esa cuenta para comprar cosas. Si la Agencia Tributaria sospecha y le pide información a VISA, ¿se negaría VISA a proporcionarla...? Yo temo que se la daría...



Si y no.

Si tu tienes una cuenta no declarada con menos de 50K euros y que no te da ningun rendimiento, estas dentro de la ley. No hay obligacion alguna de decir nada.

Y el ayuntamiento de turno no podra embargartela porque no has pagado el ibi (pongamos por caso) o por multas.

A eso me refiero.

Visa puede informar al gobierno pero es que tu, en el caso expuesto, cumples la ley.


----------



## Tió Justino (8 Abr 2022)

maquina80 dijo:


> Pues yo ayer fui a mirar cuanto salía una transferencia de 15k con la aplicación del BBVA a Dukascopy y me ponía 90€ de comisión. Influye el tipo de moneda en el que haya abierto la cuenta multidivisa en Dukascopy?



Tal vez sea por el tipo de cuenta que tengas en el BBVA. La mía es online, gratuita, sin ninguna comisión, proveniente de uno-e, y no me cobran ninguna comisión al transferir a paises del extranjero.

Yo no oculto nada al fisco, lo declaro todo lo que hay que declarar.


----------



## XXavier (8 Abr 2022)

max power dijo:


> Si y no.
> 
> Si tu tienes una cuenta no declarada con menos de 50K euros y que no te da ningun rendimiento, estas dentro de la ley. No hay obligacion alguna de decir nada.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero lo que yo quería subrayar es que Hacienda tiene mucho poder, y se puede enterar de muchas cosas sin necesidad de recurrir a la vía judicial.


----------



## Lubinillo (8 Abr 2022)

Tranquilos que los que van ha hacer la quita de las cuentas no va a ser podemos sino el pp con el apoyo de vox. Así que estar tranquilos que para vosotros esos son lo buenos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Abr 2022)

Dukascopy se hace en un momento y no te cobran comisiones por tener dinero en la cuenta.

Swissquote antiguamente se podía hacer desde españa pero creo que ahora no dejan.


----------



## Rovusthiano (9 Abr 2022)

Tienes NN que es más sencillo que todas esas historias.


----------



## bullish consensus (9 Abr 2022)

Amego tú no sabis k lo k pasa? Van kitar tú denero ecual, pir la enflation


----------



## Ciclosano (9 Abr 2022)

¿Como veis la opción de abrir una cuenta en Andorra yendo físicamente?

Tienen sepa, visa y se supone que ahí no podían meter mano ¿no?


----------



## 5=6 (12 Abr 2022)

maquina80 dijo:


> Pues yo ayer fui a mirar cuanto salía una transferencia de 15k con la aplicación del BBVA a Dukascopy y me ponía 90€ de comisión. Influye el tipo de moneda en el que haya abierto la cuenta multidivisa en Dukascopy?



BBVA no cobra las transferencias dentro de la UE. Suiza al no ser UE, pese a ser SEPA, te cobran una comisión fuerte. Otros bancos tienen todas las transferencias SEPA gratis, Suiza incluida.


----------



## maquina80 (16 Abr 2022)

He visto que Dukascopy tiene un límite de ingreso de 4000€, si excede esta cantidad en una transferencia, se rechaza la transferencia??


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Otra vez estamos con las cuentas extranjeras... Como el 2012 En caso de que te roben algo te va a dar igual donde tenerlo si es en Europa al menos. Lo único es invertir en fondos que no inviertan en España o comprar bienes. Y aun así. Esto no es la Argentina del 2000 donde se libraron los que tenían dinero fuera. Hacienda mete mano donde sea y los países de la UE colaboran.


----------

